# Keeping Owls



## Snakeman97404 (May 8, 2010)

Hi
I was wonld like to know if we are able to keep Owls in vic and if so how do i go about getting one.
I went to a lady house and she had a pair of frogmouths so i am a bit confused about if we are able to keep Owls.
Any help would be good.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 8, 2010)

Not on the normal licenses. Maybe as a rehab or demonstrators.


----------



## PythonPro (May 8, 2010)

owls on the top of my bird watching list. You can get pretty close to them. I wonder how many different australian species there are.


----------



## Snowman (May 8, 2010)

I've often wondered why we can't keep birds of prey. Falconry would be awesome in Australia. The birds of prey display at Healsville in Victoria shows that there are a few natives that can be well trained. Though I think they have lost one Wedgie to date?!!? 





http://www.zoo.org.au/Healesville/Birds_of_Prey


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2010)

Frogmouths are not owls,they are frogmouths there name_ Podargus strigoides _and _strigoides_ means owl like bird
common misconception


----------



## PythonPro (May 8, 2010)

you googled that... how many owl species exist in australia then?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 8, 2010)

Falconry has been outlawed in nation wide since 1978. There is no way to keep raptors in Victoria unless you are a Zoo or a registered carer.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 8, 2010)

Frogmouths are related to nightjars, are not owls (as has been pointed out) and are mainly insectivorous. They have weak feet and little power in their beaks either. They, (like owls), do not make good captives. Most of those you'll see in captivity are derelict animals picked up as road injured by rescuers.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2010)

lol i might be a Herpo but i do take note of many animal species in Australia,and i have worked with this species doing wildlife shows and are constantly having to tell people that it is not an owl.

i can count only 10 individual species of owl in Australia that i have read about

Rufous owl
southern boobook
brown hawk owl
Powerfulowl
Barking Owl
Barn owl
lesser sooty owl
sooty owl masked owl
grass owl
masked owl


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2010)

this is me with a tawny


----------



## cougars (May 8, 2010)

In SA you can keep the Boobook Owl and Tawny Frogmouth on a basic permit.


----------



## naledge (May 8, 2010)

cougars said:


> In SA you can keep the Boobook Owl and Tawny Frogmouth on a basic permit.


 
Yeah, I know a guy with a Tawny Frogmouth. It's fairly tame, looks like an awesome pet.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! I think ill write an email to the DSE and see what they have to say


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 8, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> They do not make good captives.


 
Hi Jamie,

Have you worked with Frogmouths before? They make fantastic captives. What negatives have you encountered with them?


----------



## krusty (May 8, 2010)

years ago they sold different types of owels at australian bird co on springvale road but i do not think they have them any more.


----------



## Arakssor (May 11, 2010)

> this is me with a tawny



That is the one type of bird I would love to have, its a pity you can't keep them


----------

